# Help w/Ultrasound Results- thyroid nodules



## Garza (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Everyone~
I'm new here and was hoping for some help understanding my ultrasound results. My doctor found quite a few nodules on my thyroid and requested I get an ultrasound. Turns out I have 3 on each side:
Right: Nodule 1 - 1.8 x 1.4 x 1.6 cm, Nodule 2 - 0.8 x 0.3 x 1.0 cm, Nodule 3- 0.6 x 0.5 x 0.5 cm 
solid nodules, no microcalcifications, well-defined margins and internal vascularity in all.
Left: Nodule 1 - 1.1 x 0.8 x 1.1 cm, Nodule 2 - 1.0 x0.5 x 0.8 cm, Nodule 3 - 0.9 x 0.6 x 0.9 cm
Again, solid nodules, no microcalcifications, well-defined margins and internal vascularity in all.

So far, I've only had TSH tested which was in normal range - 1.9
Been having other symptoms that seem related to Hashimoto's. My first appt. with endo is later this month. Any insight anyone can give me regarding the nodules and the next steps that are taken or questions I should ask endo would be really appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Garza said:


> Hi Everyone~
> I'm new here and was hoping for some help understanding my ultrasound results. My doctor found quite a few nodules on my thyroid and requested I get an ultrasound. Turns out I have 3 on each side:
> Right: Nodule 1 - 1.8 x 1.4 x 1.6 cm, Nodule 2 - 0.8 x 0.3 x 1.0 cm, Nodule 3- 0.6 x 0.5 x 0.5 cm
> solid nodules, no microcalcifications, well-defined margins and internal vascularity in all.
> ...


Hi there and welcome!! It sure sounds like you have a situation there with all those nodules.

Are you really symptomatic? Care to share on the symptoms?

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1665239/

The above link explains a lot re nodules. Now since you do have some solid nodules, I would think that FNA (fine needle aspiration) would be the next step. We will have to wait and see what your endo has to say.

Meanwhile, if you've not had antibodies' tests; I think it would be a good idea.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## Garza (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks so much, Andros! I will definitely ask endo about the testing you mentioned.

Yes, there does seem to be an awful lot going on with the nodules. Apparentely, I have more but, those are the ones they were able to measure on the ultrasound.

As far as symptoms, I've been experiencing fatigue, mood swings, cold intolerance, intermittent facial swelling, weight gain, low body temp, intermittent ear pain (rt. ear), brain fog and intermittent difficulty swallowing.
Honestly, I'm surprised at number of nodules that were found considering my TSH seems to be in normal range. Wouldn't my thyroid stop functioning properly with all these nodules?

Also, are these nodules large enough to do an FNA or will I have to take a "wait and see" approach? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Garza said:


> Thanks so much, Andros! I will definitely ask endo about the testing you mentioned.
> 
> Yes, there does seem to be an awful lot going on with the nodules. Apparentely, I have more but, those are the ones they were able to measure on the ultrasound.
> 
> ...


I think; given what you have just told me that RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) would be the best idea right now. This would leave no stone (nodule) unturned as sonograms do have their limitations.

Also, the ear pain is worrisome. An inflamed thyroid can indeed cause this. You are very symptomatic.

Your thyroid is not functioning properly. You see; antibodies are doing their work. There are stimulating, binding and blocking antibodies. They are keeping your lab tests for thyroid panel looking good (normal range) and meanwhile they are doing a number on you; hence the symptoms.

So..................it would be good to also get these tests.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## Garza (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks so much for your insight and information, Andros! I will post an update after my endo visit.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Garza said:


> Thanks so much for your insight and information, Andros! I will post an update after my endo visit.


And I shall be looking for an update! Please keep us in the loop.


----------

